# Pat's 2011 Puppy Paw-tay!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a GREAT time we had!!!! I think this may have been the best party yet! So many great friends who I've know for years finally got to see in person. Nothing beats giving a hug to each of them. And seeing all the fluffs.....it was just like the pupparazzi. Each was a little celebrity. It was hard to choose which pics to post on SM. I took almost 100 pics. But here are a few favs of the day.......

Alice and I arrived on Friday and rented a beach house for the night. Here are our little dogs on our deck! Barking to let the whole beach street know they have arrived. :HistericalSmiley:Mia/Gemma/Benny/Emma









We headed over to Pat's Friday evening and saw Pat, Nanci, and Nida. Later Crystal and Maggie arrived after a very long drive. 

Friday night pre Paw-tay: Nida and Bailey, Me, Pat w/Archie and Ava, Alice w/Gem and Mia and Nanci sitting w/my Benny, Baby and my Emma











Day of the Paw-tay!!!
Drumroll please.......Finally we have Benny and the Jett!!!!!! Elton would be so proud. (Jett is on the left....Ben on the right)
Hey Crystal....we've talked about this photo op for years!









Sweet Maggie w/Tessa and Sweetness. Loved this trio so much!










Erin and Hunter, Alice w/Mia and Gemma, Sue and Tyler, Me and Emma and Benny









3 cute boys! Benny, Tyler and Jett. They all look so alike. :wub:









Diana holding my Benny and Lola next to her. Love this shot Diana! You soooo need a 2nd fluff!









This is a photo I never thought would happen. Me with 2 very dear friends!
Crystal and Erin! 









Maggie rocked Benny to sleep! This is so beautiful. And here I am always worrying about Benny being reactive. He was such a good boy. He had a few flare ups but for the most part he was happy, friendly and his sweet self!









Kerry's 3 sweet girls! Such sisters these 3 are!:wub::wub:









A very tired and bored Emma and Tyler. 









Jett, Tyler and Miss Callie!









Emma felt right @ home w/Erin, Josh and Hunter. :wub:










B&E and I say thank you so much to Pat for hosting another FAB party! Everything was amazing. I'm so happy to have spent the day w/such dear, great friends and wonderful pups!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All georgeous shots Tammy.
My favorite is the one w/you, Crystal & Erin---because of the special way Hunter is looking up at Erin! Such adoration!
Thank you posting these. They speak volumes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fabulous pictures of a fabulous weekend, Tammy. So much fun. Just wish I could have gotten around to really talk to everyone. It was so hectic suddenly seeing someone new...or old that it was like playing musical guests. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
All the pictures were so great. B-b-b-Benny and the Jett :thumbsup:just cracked me up. Of course I LOVE the bored one of Emma and Tyler, (ho hum) but especially the next one of Jett, Tyler and Callie with their smiley faces on. :wub::wub::wub: 
I wonder if anyone shot the food tables. What a great array of food :chili::chili: and desserts :chili: (yes we did have black and white cookies) and that filet mignon and champagne that Nanci brought was superb. Eatin' good in the neighborhood. Oh and of course the Margaritas. :wine:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tammy, I so love all your pics! It is so great to see so many people I know together in one place and I love all your pics of the fluffs together-so adorable! Thanks for sharing!:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great pictures Tammy. It was great to see you again and to see all the fluffs that were so amazingly behaved.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Buh buh buh Benny and the Jett! Oh my gosh I can't believe we finally got those two together!! LOVE that pic!! We've dreamed about that pic for a very long time, haven't we? And the one of Benny, Jett & Tyler. *sigh* We have so many beautiful girl Malts but I think this shot shows how handsome & special boy Malts are too. :wub: 

And Maggie truly does have such a sweet and gentle spirit doesn't she? We had so much fun driving to and from the party together. It could have been really a nightmare of a drive, but thanks to Maggie, we laughed so much we had tears in our eyes and our tummies ached! Her Sweetness and Tessa are such special girls and my two LOVED them and are missing them already. The one of her rocking Benny to sleep is one of the best pics ever! Love that little guy sooo much!

And I love the one of you, me and Erin together. I wish we had taken a couple of shots of the 3 of us.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures, Tammy. Everyone looks wonderful, but you got some great pictures of the fluffs.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> All georgeous shots Tammy.
> My favorite is the one w/you, Crystal & Erin---because of the special way Hunter is looking up at Erin! Such adoration!


Me too! That little Hunter is so darned cute and he sure does love his Mommy!

All the pictures are fabulous! Makes me anxious to get home to my Madison this afternoon.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics Tammy!
I loved every single one of them.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh tammy these were also great .. loved the ones of the boys. an the ones of u , crystal & erin, heck i loved them all !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wonderful pics, Tammy! It was great seeing you again, and meeting Benny and Emma. You were worried about Benny, and I was worried about Bonnie, and they both were very well behaved! I'm so proud of Bonnie, and I'm sure you are of Benny.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

fun shots Tammy  thanks for sharing them!

hugs
Kat


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Great Pics!! :wub: Sorry i couldnt make it... there is always next year right? :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> All georgeous shots Tammy.
> My favorite is the one w/you, Crystal & Erin---because of the special way Hunter is looking up at Erin! Such adoration!
> Thank you posting these. They speak volumes!


 I love that pic too. Hunter just adores his Mama!



Snowbody said:


> Fabulous pictures of a fabulous weekend, Tammy. So much fun. Just wish I could have gotten around to really talk to everyone. It was so hectic suddenly seeing someone new...or old that it was like playing musical guests. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> All the pictures were so great. B-b-b-Benny and the Jett :thumbsup:just cracked me up. Of course I LOVE the bored one of Emma and Tyler, (ho hum) but especially the next one of Jett, Tyler and Callie with their smiley faces on. :wub::wub::wub:
> I wonder if anyone shot the food tables. What a great array of food :chili::chili: and desserts :chili: (yes we did have black and white cookies) and that filet mignon and champagne that Nanci brought was superb. Eatin' good in the neighborhood. Oh and of course the Margaritas. :wine:


 I saw some shots of the food. Your cake was phenomenal once again. You make the best malt desserts Sue! 



aprilb said:


> Tammy, I so love all your pics! It is so great to see so many people I know together in one place and I love all your pics of the fluffs together-so adorable! Thanks for sharing!:wub::wub:





lynda said:


> Great pictures Tammy. It was great to see you again and to see all the fluffs that were so amazingly behaved.


 Same here Lynda!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Buh buh buh Benny and the Jett! Oh my gosh I can't believe we finally got those two together!! LOVE that pic!! We've dreamed about that pic for a very long time, haven't we? And the one of Benny, Jett & Tyler. *sigh* We have so many beautiful girl Malts but I think this shot shows how handsome & special boy Malts are too. :wub:
> 
> And Maggie truly does have such a sweet and gentle spirit doesn't she? We had so much fun driving to and from the party together. It could have been really a nightmare of a drive, but thanks to Maggie, we laughed so much we had tears in our eyes and our tummies ached! Her Sweetness and Tessa are such special girls and my two LOVED them and are missing them already. The one of her rocking Benny to sleep is one of the best pics ever! Love that little guy sooo much!
> 
> And I love the one of you, me and Erin together. I wish we had taken a couple of shots of the 3 of us.


 This was what....4 years in the making?! Getting Benny and the Jett together and getting us together! A dream come true!!!! And seeing my Benny boy asleep in the arms of a woman he just met.....well that is a dream come true for me. He really has come a long way! 


revakb2 said:


> Great pictures, Tammy. Everyone looks wonderful, but you got some great pictures of the fluffs.


 Thanks Reva!


Madison's Mom said:


> Me too! That little Hunter is so darned cute and he sure does love his Mommy!
> 
> All the pictures are fabulous! Makes me anxious to get home to my Madison this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 Hunter is awesome!



Orla said:


> great pics Tammy!
> I loved every single one of them.
> Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks Orla!


uniquelovdolce said:


> oh tammy these were also great .. loved the ones of the boys. an the ones of u , crystal & erin, heck i loved them all !


 You were super missed Liza. XOXO


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Wonderful pics, Tammy! It was great seeing you again, and meeting Benny and Emma. You were worried about Benny, and I was worried about Bonnie, and they both were very well behaved! I'm so proud of Bonnie, and I'm sure you are of Benny.


 Our 2 were so good! I know we are both proud mommies! We rock Linda! Always a pleasure seeing you! xoxo


Katkoota said:


> fun shots Tammy  thanks for sharing them!
> 
> hugs
> Kat


 THanks chica!


kodie said:


> Great Pics!! :wub: Sorry i couldnt make it... there is always next year right? :thumbsup:


 Stacy I missed the bride to be!!! Def next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just love seeing all the photos of all the fluffs. Glad to see everyone had such a wonderful time.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You got some great shots...looks like you ladies had some fun the night before!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

TAMMY!!! You took some amazing pictures! I was so sad I forgot my camera at home but everyone took such great pictures that I'm going to steal hehehe 

It was so great getting to meet you, Benny and Emma!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the pics. Kevin says we can get another dog after all our wedding stuff so :chili: !!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Tammy, I feel like in heaven watching those fantastic photos! I'm sure everybody have spent such a great time!

Have to laugh about your expression, 'The Jett'! He's such a little love bug! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great party pics!! how cool to also have a pre pawtay!:chili:
love the pic of Benny and the Jett, so cute!!:wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> I just love seeing all the photos of all the fluffs. Glad to see everyone had such a wonderful time.


 Thanks Mary!!!


donnad said:


> You got some great shots...looks like you ladies had some fun the night before!


 Friday was nice. Everyone was exhausted from traveling, but it was good to start the festivities early. So nice to meet you and your darling girls Donna!



Bailey&Me said:


> TAMMY!!! You took some amazing pictures! I was so sad I forgot my camera at home but everyone took such great pictures that I'm going to steal hehehe
> 
> It was so great getting to meet you, Benny and Emma!!!


 Nida!!!!! Loved our time together. You are such a good mama to Mr. Bailey...happiest boy ever! Take whatever pics you want! 


angelgirl599 said:


> Love the pics. Kevin says we can get another dog after all our wedding stuff so :chili: !!!


 You and Kevin are so adorable together. Such a great couple you are. So glad Kevin agreed to let you get a sister for Lola! :aktion033::aktion033:


Alexa said:


> OMG, Tammy, I feel like in heaven watching those fantastic photos! I'm sure everybody have spent such a great time!
> 
> Have to laugh about your expression, 'The Jett'! He's such a little love bug!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


 Thanks Alexandra!


mfa said:


> such great party pics!! how cool to also have a pre pawtay!:chili:
> love the pic of Benny and the Jett, so cute!!:wub::wub:


 Next year you have to take the drive up Florence. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tammy, thank you for sharing all of the wonderful pictures! You look as pretty as ever in all of the pictures! Benny and Emma are as adorable as ever. And, I LOVE the picture of Emma right there close to Josh! (Erin's husband) I think she must have had her eye on the *treats* Josh was enjoying! LOL 

And, of course, all of the party shots of everyone and their doggies are great and enjoyable to see! Thank you again, Tammy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tammy, thank you for sharing all of the wonderful pictures! You look as pretty as ever in all of the pictures! Benny and Emma are as adorable as ever. And, I LOVE the picture of Emma right there close to Josh! (Erin's husband) I think she must have had her eye on the *treats* Josh was enjoying! LOL
> 
> And, of course, all of the party shots of everyone and their doggies are great and enjoyable to see! Thank you again, Tammy!


 Thank you sweet Marie!!!!!! xoxo:wub:


----------



## jinny1 (Jun 13, 2011)

*my*

good post:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tammy - your pictures are such a great representation of the party! Josh and I would have been happy to have taken Emma home with us. But, then again, we would have taken Benny too! Both your pups were so cute and were very well behaved (I'm still not sure I believe you that he's reactive ).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Those are great photos- Everyone (humans and dogs included) looks so happy and gorgeous!! I bet it was a lot of fun!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Tammy - your pictures are such a great representation of the party! Josh and I would have been happy to have taken Emma home with us. But, then again, we would have taken Benny too! Both your pups were so cute and were very well behaved (I'm still not sure I believe you that he's reactive ).


 Emma was the funniest. Once she saw Josh had food she planted herself right smack in the middle of you all. :wub: Just as I said in your thread...both our boys were so good! I think we worry more than we need to. Hunter was an angel! 



iheartbisou said:


> Those are great photos- Everyone (humans and dogs included) looks so happy and gorgeous!! I bet it was a lot of fun!!


 THanks Andrea!!!


----------

